# help with probiotics



## mclay447 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi thereI am new to this forum and have had a look at posts about probiotics allready but here are some many different products its a bit hard to know were to start.I started taking solgar digestive enzymes from my local health shop a few months ago and at first they made a massive difference, I suffer with ibs-d and my symptoms pretty much cleared up but now im back to how I used to be and they are having little to no affect?.I have an activia yogurt everyday as they contain probiotics but I dont think it really makes much difference as I am still bad every day mainly in the mornings.So could anyone recomend a probiotic that they have had good results with for ibs-d as I dont know were to start.Thanks in advance for any info.Ryan.


----------



## BrandonJ280 (Oct 15, 2012)

I've tried Dr David Williams Extra strengh probiotic and it worked it has 10 billion cfu and is coated to survive your stomach acid which is essentialhttp://www.drdavidwi...-extra-strengthAlso if you want more live culture cfu's i use theralac. I just started last week but it seems to be good also. Coated alsohttp://www.theralac.com/default.aspxI recommend reading and doing your homework before choosing a probiotic i've learned alot.


----------

